# Ignition upgrade



## _IVAN_ (Feb 2, 2010)

Are there any ignition upgrades for a 93 cabriolet digifant 1? my coil just took a crap on me and left me on the side of the road, there is no spark at all, tested the plug wires and coil and no spark, the fuses are ok. 

is there anything that would work with my ignition?

i was looking online for any "performance coil" like msd, mallory, etc. 

thanks


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

easiest would be a new stock coil. There will be no real benefit to upgrade and the poss changing of connectors could be a hassle at install and in the future. Sure it is the coil and not the ICM?


----------



## _IVAN_ (Feb 2, 2010)

i had an extra coil, replaced it and the car is running again, just wondering if anyone has used something like this 
http://www.jegs.com/p/Pertronix/Pertronix-Flame-Thrower-HV-Coils/763175/10002/-1
it looks close to the coil i removed, and looking at the connections on the stock coil, i think it can be done, i just want to see if anyone has done something like that? or if it would even work?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm sure it has been done, and it would work and you can do it. There just isn't much if anything to be gained, unless it is a less costly replacement part.


----------



## _IVAN_ (Feb 2, 2010)

here is the coil i removed, the connections look pretty close
15 is positive pin on the left, 1 is negative pin on the right acording to Mr. Bently, the green wire i dont know exactly what it does but it goes on the negative side, the pin in the middle i dont know what it does,


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

The center pin is where you put HT wire on.

I'd dump the stock coil and leave only the power stage, connect it to and MSD 6A and use an oil filled coil from 85-87 model year with > 4k Ohms secondary. I've been running a simila setup for over 10 years and it seems more or less bulletproof,


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

green wire makes your tach work


----------



## _IVAN_ (Feb 2, 2010)

show me. you have any pics of your setup? what is HT?


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

HT = high tension. I meant the lead from coil to distributor.

Factory "cubic" ignition coil/power stage in the pics are disconnected; the actual power stage is located to the right of them, and the cylinder shaped oil filled coil can be seen next to the coolant overflow tank. Pics were made long ago therefore this poor quality, sorry.


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

Also you'll need an MSD adaptor for your tach to work with a setup like this; it's about $25. The MSD 6A box is in the middle at the first pic. Adapter part # is 8910, the box/s p/n is 6200








http://msdignition.com/Products/Accessories/Tach_Adapters/8910_-_Tach_Adapter.aspx








http://msdignition.com/msd6a.aspx


----------



## sw5 (Mar 22, 2006)

Approximate wiring diagram for the box and tach adapter goes like this


----------

